# Replacement Vent Covers



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Brought the Outback home last night and cleaned the roof today. I barely touched a Camco vent cover over the stock bathroom power vent and it snapped off the strip on the vent with the mounting holes. When I finally got it off the roof (the strip on the other side snapped off when I lifted one corner), the vent cover almost split in half from it's own weight while I was holding it. I knew these things deteriorate in sunlight but I've only had it three years and I live in Western Washington where we get about four days of full sun a year.








Is this typical?

I'm looking at replacing it with a Maxxair vent cover from Amazon. The mounts look the same from the pictures. Does anyone have experience with them or know if the mounts are the same?

Old one.................................................................Possible new one


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Any of those will work - you may just have to drill a few holes for the brackets. I would recommend the MaxxAir II covers with the hinged brackets. They have an improved grille for more air, and are easy to open for cleaning. Ours are 4 years old and look new. A must-do mod.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/maxxair-ii-vent-covers/7047


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

X2 on the MaxxAir II cover. I installed mine 2 1/2 years ago. Works great and still good as new. Four bolt holes to drill into the existing aluminum frame.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yup X3 I put a Maxxair II over the bathroom with a new ventfan this year. Tons of airflow for the fan and can keep the vent open all the time, even in heavy rain.---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just talked to an Engineer at Maxxair. He said that the mounts between the Camco and Maxxair standard are close enough that the old mounts should work. He also said that Maxxair uses twice the UV inhibitor that Camco does. Will order one from Amazon today and will have it to install next weekend.


----------

